# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Recent Skin Cancer Removal From The Scalp Left Behind a Bald Spot - Can a Hair Transp

## tbtadmin

I recently had some skin cancer removed from my scalp.* Much to my dismay, I was left with a sizeable bald spot.* Even further disappointing was to learn the hair probably won’t grow back there.* Can a hair transplant procedure make hair grow in this area again? - - - - - - - - Im sorry [...]

More...

----------

